# DP in Westworld



## Billy D.P. (Apr 12, 2016)

https://www.inverse.com/article/23695-westworld-plot-twist-bernard-robot-host-episode-7-seven-trompe-l-oeil

I don't watch this show but apparently a recent episode dealt with DP-DR themes. I honestly think a lot of movies and TV shows deal with DP without being aware of it. It's good there's growing awareness about this condition though. The more people know about it the more pressure there will be to fund studies to help us cope!


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

This is exactly what the world needs! Depersonalization or not, i think alot of people will benefit from this awareness or whatever. I mean, how many people live meaningless lives feeling like they don't matter, belong, are on the right path etc...It's so fucking easy to just take everything for granted, do what others say you should do, when they have no fucking clue themselves. Many people need to learn how to take charge of their life!


----------



## Alan (Jan 26, 2015)

I have been following this; best TV show I've seen in ages.

You can relate it to DPDR if you want, I guess.

The usual rules apply with this sort of thing, if existential concerns bother you, do not watch. Otherwise it's brilliant.


----------

